# ASUS P4P800 E DELUXE setting up non raid sata on promise controller



## tarram (Oct 7, 2006)

I remember Clintfan explained how to set up non raid sata drives on the promise controller on a P4P800 E deluxe MOBO but I have lost the thread/bookmark. 

Windows claims the Promise drivers are installed there is a trick but I cannot remember!! I did it successfully a couple of years ago. Help please


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

you have to go into the bios and make sure the promise controller is ide mode and not the raid mode. Also have to make sure you have the sata driver and not the raid driver


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

your manual should explain the process.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Here is a copy of that thread from Clintfan. This is about as good as it gets and if you read it, you will most likely be able to set up what you want to:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=43724

Post back and let us know how it goes.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

blackduck30 said:


> you have to go into the bios and make sure the promise controller is ide mode and not the raid mode. Also have to make sure you have the sata driver and not the raid driver


Windows XP includes sata driver during install, your correct on the bios settings. :wiggle2:


----------



## tarram (Oct 7, 2006)

really appreciated just what I needed 
Cheers


----------



## MoonShadow_1AU (Mar 23, 2005)

Guys (and gals) I just went through this process AGAIN when I installed VISTA on the P4C800-E Delux mobo.

Basically there are two versions of the same RAID driver for the Promise FastTrak controller available on the ASUS site

Here are the latest options

FOR RAID Configuration use Version 1.00.1.37 (2003/09/18 update ) with the description "Promise FastTrak 378 RAID Driver V1.00.1.37 for Windows 98SE/NT4/ME/2000/XP/2003"

For NON-RAID configuration through the SATA-RAID connections you need to load a different driver being version V1.00.00.026 (2003/07/28 update ) with the description "Promise FastTrak 378 ATA Driver V1.00.1.30" (make sure you get the correct version for windows as there is one for Win2003 which supports VISTA and one for XP/2000)

You need to make sure the BIOS is flagged to use the Promise RAID controller and that it is set to IDE (if you are just using the ports for normal operation not raid). I will upload the exact options later if you need them.

To make sure they install properly go to device managed and uninstall the old FastTrak driver, reboot and when new hardware is found point to your downloaded driver (there was no need to cut to disc)

Hope this helps.


----------



## tarram (Oct 7, 2006)

Don't forget it is easiest if you use a floppy to load the driver. This ancient technology is great isn't it!


----------

